# Any idea how much VGA IC chip costs ? Acer Aspire 5536



## esumitkumar (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi

My laptop has gone kaput..When I press power button,nothing comes on display..
I have shown it to laptop repair and he said your VGA IC chip is gone. He is asking 4500/- for it..Does anybody know how much this chip costs ? Is he telling me good rate or looting me ?

Please answer 

Rgds
Sumit

Chipset is AMD 780G..Any idea how much a new motherboard for laptop will cost ?

specs of my laptop : *support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/2009/acer/aspire/AS5536/Aspire5536sp2.shtml


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 20, 2012)

I got it repaired in 2000/- from NP..[Laptop Engineers] ..I asked 5-6 shops ..Quotes were from 2200-4000 with 1-3 months warranty..
..Reliable shop is Laptop Engineers 011-41091414..He has given me 1 month warranty


----------

